# Hello from The Colony



## Jacob Johnson (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm Jacob Johnson, a MM from The Colony Lodge #1451, and a Knight of the Rose Croix (until Saturday) at the Dallas Scottish Rite. I'm glad to be here!

Jacob Johnson


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Brother Jacob!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to MoT!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome. And I hole you are enjoying the Reunion. I was there for a while Saturday and look forward to watching the rest of your class finish up this Saturday. I'm sure you will enjoy what all the Scottish Rite has to offer.

Bro. Stedman


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm really enjoying it! It can be a little much to take in, but I'm glad I get to see all 29 full form. I have to say, the 18th was my favorite so far! I look forward to seeing you there, brother.


----------



## h.d blanchett (Mar 9, 2011)

hi my name is holly blanchett my grandfather was leonard douthey blanchett jr 32 Scottish Rite Mason

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

he was also a mechanic in WW2,a Shriner,32 Mason,a pinkerton detective he ran with Allen pinkertons great grandson he died at my house 18 yrs ago house has burned to the ground 2 times since then, in going infront of the Order Of The Eastern Star soon i was thinking someone might know him B-5-17-1923   D-4-30-1993 buried at Sons Of herman in Comfort Tx thank you


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome brother!  Good to see you taking Scottish Rite degrees.  Stay in touch.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yea, it can be a lot to take in all at once.  But you will have plenty of time when it is all done to reflect back on it.  If you have the opportunity to do so, you ought to jump on the chance to get part of the Master Craftsman program.  It is really neat and you get to learn a lot from it.  I am in the middle of it, and I do have to say that it is very well worth the $35 or so bucks that I paid for it.  I really do get all excited when I get to my Post Office box when I am expecting my new test to come in.  I am sure that you will enjoy it as much too.

Well, you should shoot a private message to me on here if you and we can exchange email addresses and phone numbers.  That way, this Saturday we can make sure to meet during a break or something and be able to shake hands and I can welcome you personally to the Scottish Rite.  Hope to hear from you soon, brother.

Bro. Stedman


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard Bro. Glad to see you over here.


----------

